# i want to convert my epson t60 inkjet printer into flatbed printer to print t-shirt..but how , please help



## HASHIM MOHAMMED (Apr 23, 2015)

i want to convert my epson t60 inkjet printer into flatbed printer to print t-shirt..but how , please help


----------

